# Update FAQ



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2002)

Kaith et al,

Could you update the FAQ about the Ranks with all the latests and greatest updates??

Thanks

Rich
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=20145#post20145


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=20145#post20145 *



Thank you guys!


----------

